# [Proftpd] problem z uruchomieniem / kompilacja

## soban_

Ostatnio czytajac dokumentacje http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/security/security-handbook.xml?part=1&chap=10&style=printable wpadlem na pomysl aby zainstalowac Proftpd. Jednak okazalo sie to troche skompilowane, poniewaz jesli zemerguje wget z (ssl) i wywale zaleznosc app-crypt/mit-krb5, ktora blokuje app-crypt/heimdal-1.2.1-r4 - paczka jest wymagana przez proftpd to wget przestaje dzialac. Po chwili googlowania wpadlem na cos takiego: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=234907

 *Quote:*   

> Ok, the direct problem with wget, can be solved if:
> 
> echo net-misc/wget -ssl >> /etc/portage/package.use && emerge -1 wget
> 
> or
> ...

 

Dodalem do /etc/portage/package.use:

```
net-misc/wget -ssl

dev-libs/openssl -kerberos

# musialem tez heimdal zemergowac bez -ssl bo sie wykrzaczal.

app-crypt/heimdal -ssl 

```

Oczywiscie po wykonaniu tego wszystko ladnie sie skompilowalo, jednak gdy chce world zrobic to dostaje zaleznosci powiazane z mit-krb5. Po usunieciu app-crypt/heimdal-1.2.1-r4 (zalznosci wymaganej przez Proftpd) dostaje cos takiego:

```
root@SoBaN-PC /usr/portage/distfiles # emerge -avuDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.7-r2  USE="-doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/heimdal-1.2.1-r4  USE="X berkdb threads -afs -hdb-ldap -ipv6 -otp -pkinit -ssl -test" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] app-crypt/mit-krb5 ("virtual/krb5" is blocking app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.7-r2)

[blocks B     ] app-crypt/mit-krb5 ("virtual/krb5" is blocking app-crypt/heimdal-1.2.1-r4)

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Conflict: 2 blocks (2 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-crypt/heimdal-1.2.1-r4', 'merge') pulled in by

    app-crypt/heimdal required by ('installed', '/', 'net-ftp/proftpd-1.3.3_rc3-r1', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.7-r2', 'merge') pulled in by

    app-crypt/mit-krb5 required by ('installed', '/', 'net-misc/openssh-5.3_p1-r1', 'nomerge')

    app-crypt/mit-krb5 required by ('installed', '/', 'net-nds/openldap-2.4.19-r1', 'nomerge')

    app-crypt/mit-krb5 required by ('installed', '/', 'net-misc/curl-7.19.7', 'nomerge')

    (and 12 more)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

 Czy ktos wie, jak rozwiazac ten problem? Innym rozwiazaniem mozna powiedziec jest zainstalowanie Pure-ftpd, jednak czy jest to poprawne rozwiazanie?

Podaje jeszcze dodatkowe informacje: *Quote:*   

> SYSTEM:
> 
> /usr/src/linux/.config
> 
> Your paste can be seen here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/178703/
> ...

  Jesli sa potrzebne jakies dodatkowe informacje, to prosze smialo pisac :-)

----------

## ochach

probowales wywalic virtual/krb5?

----------

## soban_

Po wielu probach aktualna wersja net-ftp/proftpd-1.3.4_rc1-r1 kompiluje sie poprawnie z nastepujacymi flagami: *Quote:*   

>  acl caps ctrls kerberos ldap mysql ncurses nls pam sqlite ssl tcpd -authfile -ban -case -clamav -copy -deflate -diskuse -doc -exec -hardened -ident -ifsession -ifversion -ipv6 -postgres -qos -radius -ratio -readme -rewrite -selinux -sftp -shaper -sitemisc -softquota -trace -vroot -xinetd

 Z flaga postgres paczka kompilowala sie poprawnie, jednak przy startowaniu uslugi zwracala blad, z brakiem sensownego komunikatu - dlatego zrobilem -postgres i proftpd zacza dziala poprawnie. Poprzednia alternatywa bylo uzywanie net-ftp/pure-ftpd.

Dziekuje @Zlomkowi za pomoc w rozwiazaniu problemu (-: ktoremu net-ftp/proftpd dzialal poporawnie i dzieki wykluczeniu roznic w flagach doszedlem co bylo zle.

//EDIT 24/10/2011

Nowy problem (podczas kompilacji):

```
config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating mod_wrap2.h

>>> Source configured.

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-19421.log"

VERSION 1.0

FORMAT: F - Function called

FORMAT: S - Access Status

FORMAT: P - Path as passed to function

FORMAT: A - Absolute Path (not canonical)

FORMAT: R - Canonical Path

FORMAT: C - Command Line

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /var/lib/rpm/__db.001

A: /var/lib/rpm/__db.001

R: /var/lib/rpm/__db.001

C: rpm -q -l krb5 

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /var/lib/rpm/__db.Name

A: /var/lib/rpm/__db.Name

R: /var/lib/rpm/__db.Name

C: rpm -q -l krb5 

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /var/lib/rpm/__db.Name

A: /var/lib/rpm/__db.Name

R: /var/lib/rpm/__db.Name

C: rpm -q -l krb5 

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /var/lib/rpm/__db.001

A: /var/lib/rpm/__db.001

R: /var/lib/rpm/__db.001

C: rpm -q -l krb5-devel 

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /var/lib/rpm/__db.Name

A: /var/lib/rpm/__db.Name

R: /var/lib/rpm/__db.Name

C: rpm -q -l krb5-devel 

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /var/lib/rpm/__db.Name

A: /var/lib/rpm/__db.Name

R: /var/lib/rpm/__db.Name

C: rpm -q -l krb5-devel 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

>>> Failed to emerge net-ftp/proftpd-1.3.4_rc3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-ftp/proftpd-1.3.4_rc3/temp/build.log'

...

dell distfiles # cat /var/log/sandbox/sandbox-19421.log

VERSION 1.0

FORMAT: F - Function called

FORMAT: S - Access Status

FORMAT: P - Path as passed to function

FORMAT: A - Absolute Path (not canonical)

FORMAT: R - Canonical Path

FORMAT: C - Command Line

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /var/lib/rpm/__db.001

A: /var/lib/rpm/__db.001

R: /var/lib/rpm/__db.001

C: rpm -q -l krb5 

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /var/lib/rpm/__db.Name

A: /var/lib/rpm/__db.Name

R: /var/lib/rpm/__db.Name

C: rpm -q -l krb5 

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /var/lib/rpm/__db.Name

A: /var/lib/rpm/__db.Name

R: /var/lib/rpm/__db.Name

C: rpm -q -l krb5 

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /var/lib/rpm/__db.001

A: /var/lib/rpm/__db.001

R: /var/lib/rpm/__db.001

C: rpm -q -l krb5-devel 

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /var/lib/rpm/__db.Name

A: /var/lib/rpm/__db.Name

R: /var/lib/rpm/__db.Name

C: rpm -q -l krb5-devel 

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /var/lib/rpm/__db.Name

A: /var/lib/rpm/__db.Name

R: /var/lib/rpm/__db.Name

C: rpm -q -l krb5-devel 
```

Podaje informacje dodatkowe:

```
[U] net-ftp/proftpd

     Available versions:  1.3.3e (~)1.3.3f (~)1.3.4_rc3 {acl authfile ban +caps case clamav copy (+)ctrls deflate diskuse doc exec ident ifsession ifversion ipv6 kerberos ldap memcache mysql ncurses nls pam +pcre postgres qos radius ratio readme rewrite selinux sftp shaper sitemisc softquota sqlite ssl tcpd test trace vroot xinetd}

     Installed versions:  1.3.4_rc2-r1(01:25:02 15.04.2011)(acl caps kerberos ldap mysql ncurses nls pam pcre sqlite ssl tcpd -authfile -ban -case -clamav -copy -ctrls -deflate -diskuse -doc -exec -ident -ifsession -ifversion -ipv6 -memcache -postgres -qos -radius -ratio -readme -rewrite -selinux -sftp -shaper -sitemisc -softquota -trace -vroot -xinetd)

     Homepage:            http://www.proftpd.org/ http://www.castaglia.org/proftpd/ http://www.thrallingpenguin.com/resources/mod_clamav.htm http://gssmod.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         An advanced and very configurable FTP server.
```

Natrafil ktos na cos takiego juz?

----------

## Jacekalex

Ostatnio kompilowałem proftpd z takimi flagami:

```
net-ftp/proftpd acl ban caps case clamav ctrls deflate hardened ifsession mysql ncurses nls pam radius ratio readme rewrite selinux sftp shaper sitemisc softquota ssl tcpd trace vroot
```

na gcc-4.4.5 i działał.

System x86  hardened.

I działa:

```
[I] net-ftp/proftpd

........

     Installed versions:  1.3.3e{tbz2}(16:52:45 05.11.2011)(acl ban caps case clamav ctrls deflate ifsession mysql ncurses nls pam radius ratio readme rewrite selinux sftp shaper sitemisc softquota ssl tcpd trace vroot -authfile -doc -exec -ident -ipv6 -kerberos -ldap -postgres -xinetd)
```

```
ftp      16465  0.0  0.0  10692  1564 ?        Ss   17:18   0:00 proftpd: (accepting connections)
```

Kompilowany:

 *Quote:*   

> gcc version 4.5.3 (Gentoo Hardened 4.5.3-r1 p1.0, pie-0.4.5) 

 

Edyta:

```
qlist -IvUqC app-crypt/heimdal samba openldap wget openssl

app-crypt/heimdal-1.3.3-r1 X berkdb ssl test threads

dev-libs/openssl-1.0.0e rfc3779 sse2 zlib

net-fs/samba-3.5.11 acl aio caps client cups examples fam ldb netapi pam quota readline server smbclient smbsharemodes swat syslog winbind

net-misc/gwget-1.0.4 libnotify

net-misc/wget-1.12-r3 nls ssl

net-nds/openldap-2.4.24 berkdb gnutls icu iodbc odbc overlays perl samba sasl selinux slp smbkrb5passwd ssl syslog tcpd

sec-policy/selinux-openldap-2.20101213-r1

```

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## soban_

No wlasnie na x86 moim lapkowato-zlomkowym serwerze tez sie ladnie kompliluje. Gorzej na amd64 - ale dzisiaj jeszcze sprobuje z tymi flagami co podales i dam znac o wyniku. Dzieki wielkie w kazdym badz razie nawet za zainteresowanie, bo jest to dosyc denerwujace jak przy kazdym upgradzie probuje go zemergowac i zwraca jakis dziwny blad.

//EDIT 6 listopada 2011 14:12

Z tymi flagami jednak nie dziala, na amd64. Blad jest ten sam.

----------

## Jacekalex

To obejrzyj dokładnie ten log z budowania,  bo chyba kompilator w wersji amd64 coś rozrabia.

Czy przypadkiem nie próbowałes go kompilować z flagą hardened na standardowym profilu/stage default?

Bo niedawno dovecot nie znosił takiej mieszanki.

Na systemie ze stage hardened kompilował się ładnie, na stage default kompilował się ładnie, ale na stage default z flagą hardened wywalał się do góry kopytami.

Sznurek: http://forum.dug.net.pl/viewtopic.php?id=19893

----------

